# Wo PSDs verkaufen? Kennt jemand eine deutsche Seite?



## Gast170816 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

es gibt ja Stockfotoseiten, wo man seine Bildchen verkaufen kann.
Aber gibt's auch welche, wo man  PSDs verkaufen kann?...und zwar eine deutsche Seite...so englische gibt's durchaus schon welche.


----------



## pixographix (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi Fantasmo,

also eine deutschsprachige Plattform die PSD-Dateien vertreibt kenne ich nicht.
Allerdings gibt es da eine im englischen Sprachraum sie nennt sich graphicriver
dort kannst du PSD Daten kaufen und verkaufen. Ist eine tolle Seite. Vielleichtt hilft dir dass ja weiter.

Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja, GraphicRiver kenne ich schon...ist an sich auch cool, aber ich dachte, auf ner deutschen Seite, das wäre vielleicht attraktiver für Leute aus Deutschland, die sich nicht so gut mit Online einkaufen auskennen und wenn dann lieber auf ner deutschen Seite kaufen (deutsche Seiten haben ja auch manchmal noch andere Bezahloptionen, weil hier PayPal und Co nicht nicht sooo mega selbstverständlich sind).

Mh, ok...wobei ja der englisch/internationale Markt natürlich größer ist, um was loszuwerden...


----------



## pixographix (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi, wäre aber sicherlich eine super Geschäftsidee, sofern es sowas für den deutschen Markt noch nicht gibt.

Grüße


----------



## smileyml (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage ist nur ob man gegen Templatemonster etc. noch wirklich eine Chance hat.
Aber mit gute platziertem Marketing kann man sich da in Deutschland sicher eine Basis erarbeiten.

Grüße Marco


----------

